# Samsung Galaxy S2- Moving apps to Internal USB Storage?



## NedM (Oct 2, 2014)

I recently bought the Samsung galaxy S2.
I noticed that there are three storage options:

Device Memory: 1.6GB (For applications only)
Internal USB Storage: 11GB (For music, videos, etc..)
External SD: I have a 16GB SD Card mounted.


Now I know I can move certain (usually smaller) apps from my Device Memory to the External SD.

But I want to be able to use the 11GB in the Internal USB Storage.

Is there a way I can move APPS from the Device Memory to the Internal USB Storage on the phone?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2014)

Many apps can't be moved on an S2.  You'll need to go to your apps manager (Settings > Application Manager) and click on an app you want to move.  If it can be moved, you'll be given the option to (ie., _Move to SD Card_).


----------



## NedM (Oct 2, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Many apps can't be moved on an S2.  You'll need to go to your apps manager (Settings > Application Manager) and click on an app you want to move.  If it can be moved, you'll be given the option to (ie., _Move to SD Card_).



Yes, I know this already. My question was, "How can I move APPS from my Device Memory to the Internal USB Storage?"

I already know you can move applications from the device memory to the external sd card as stated in the first post.


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 2, 2014)

Is it rooted?  I used to make ROMs on the S2, and you could move app data back and forth from your SD to internal memory.  Not sure if that's the case on the OG ROM though.


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 2, 2014)

NedM said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Many apps can't be moved on an S2.  You'll need to go to your apps manager (Settings > Application Manager) and click on an app you want to move.  If it can be moved, you'll be given the option to (ie., _Move to SD Card_).
> ...



go to an app that you've moved to your SD card, and it should give you an option to move it to the on-board memory.

Why are you moving stuff back and forth though?


----------



## NedM (Oct 2, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



I am not trying to move apps to my External SD Card!!
I am trying to move  my applications from the dedicated device memory partition (Which has 1.5GB of memory) to the Internal USB Storage which has 11GB and I want to be able to use those 11GB.


----------



## NedM (Oct 2, 2014)

I want to move my applications from my device memory, which only has an effective 1.5GB of space, to the phone's INTERNAL USB STORAGE, which has an effective 11GB of free space!

Unfortunately, my phone only gives me the option to move only certain apps to my External SD Card, which I do not want to move apps there.

Is there a way, if any, to move my APPS to the INTERNAL USB STORAGE?


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 2, 2014)

NedM said:


> xzyragon said:
> 
> 
> > NedM said:
> ...



the S2 dosn't have a partition.  It just has an internal card, and an external card (if you have one).  If you've somehow managed to partition your internal drive, you're kind of boned.

I don't think that's the case though.  I think you're trying to move core apps that are locked to your internal memory.  They can't be moved unless you flash a custom ROM that doesn't include them.


----------



## NedM (Oct 2, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > xzyragon said:
> ...



I am not trying to move core/preloaded apps whatsoever. 

I am trying to move recently installed apps like Instagram or VSCO Cam to my internal storage.
Yes, the S2 is partitioned. 
It has a storage called "Device Memory" which has 1.9GB of space solely dedicated to Applications.
It also an internal storage called, "Internal USB Storage" which has 11GB of space solely for music, videos, etc..

I am trying to apps from the Device Memory to the Internal USB storage.


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 2, 2014)

NedM said:


> xzyragon said:
> 
> 
> > NedM said:
> ...



Can you screenshot and share where you're getting this information?  I owned and developed on the S2 for years and never saw this.  It's far more likely that you have 1.9GB of data on the internal SD card that is apps.  Not a partition.


----------



## NedM (Oct 2, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > xzyragon said:
> ...



So circled in red is what I am talking about.
My device memory, which houses all the apps that I install from the play store, only has about 1.9GB of space. Which isn't enough for me.

Is there a way where I can move those applications to the USB Storage shown having 11GB of space?
The 100MB you see under the USB storage being used is core/preloaded apps.


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 2, 2014)

NedM said:


> xzyragon said:
> 
> 
> > NedM said:
> ...



Interesting.  There's always going to be core apps and the ROM that are stored there.  I wouldn't worry about moving apps to the internal memory vs SD card.  Both are flash memory so they're fast and the performance differences are negligible. 

this link might help clear your device memory

My experience with the stock rom is very limited, as I immediately root and flash custom ROMs to all my android devices.  I know if you change to a custom ROM, it lets you install custom apps wherever you want, but rooting and flashing can be quite the undertaking if you aren't careful.  Check out XDA Developers for tips


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't know if this helps or not.  I have an S2.  I am not into applications.  I just use it as a phone, PDA and pocket sized portfolio.  My phone says:
Total space 1.97 GB
Applications 378 MB
Available 1.48 GB

USB Storage
Total space  11.50 BG
Applications 93.69 GB
Pictures, videos 3.05 GB
Audio 224 KB
Downloads 64 KB
Miscellaneous files 190 MB
Available 8.05 GB

If you format USB storage, it erases all data on device's USB storage, such as music and photos.
There is an opportunity to mount an SD card.  Since I don't need the space and use Keyes Air to transfer files to and from the phone, I haven't bothered with a card.

What I see when I compare, is that you have more applications in USB storage than I do, so I suspect the ones you downloaded went into USB, since my Applications in device memory is taking up more space than yours, and I have upgraded the OS once and downloaded a photo editor, but haven't downloaded any other apps.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe this will clear things up..

Internal Storage:
This is where your text messages, contacts and settings are stored.  Its memory reserved for the OS to contain sensitive data and you don't have easy access to it.

Phone Storage (USB Storage):
Applications, Games, Pictures, Music are stored here.  This is the  storage area that shows up when you plug your phone into your computer (like a usb drive).

External Storage (Memory Card):
Works like 'Phone Storage', but on an external card.

So to recap... YOU CANT ACCESS INTERNAL STORAGE.

The apps you download are not getting installed to 'Internal Storage'.  If you want to free up some of that space, delete some txt messages and contacts


----------



## NedM (Oct 4, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Maybe this will clear things up..
> 
> Internal Storage:
> This is where your text messages, contacts and settings are stored.  Its memory reserved for the OS to contain sensitive data and you don't have easy access to it.
> ...



Yes, my apps are downloading in my phone's "Device Memory" which only has 2GB of space.
I want to be move/install my apps to my phone's USB Storage which as 11GB of space just sitting there.


----------

